# A few swing keys



## keiko (Apr 19, 2011)

Finish your backswing
On the downswing, don't try to do anything but allow the unwinding of the body by dropping your right elbow down to your right hip.
Stay down and through the shot
Keep the head relatively still
Remember: with all clubs but driver one should hit down; with driver one hits up.
feel free to agree or disagree.


----------

